# Problème filtre courrier indésirable Apple Mail



## drkstr89 (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Apple Mail pour relever les courriers électroniques d'une adresse icloud et d'une adresse gmail.
Tout fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à présent mais je m'arrache les cheveux depuis quelques jours à essayer de trouver une solution à mon problème...

Comme je recevais trop de spam sur mon adresse icloud, je me suis décidé à suivre les conseils sur le site support d'apple, càd que j'ai selectionné les mails concernés et je les ai transmis à spam@icloud.com.
J'en ai transmis une dizaine.

Depuis que j'ai fait ça, tous (mais alors tous! )  les mails que je relève via Apple Mail sont signalés come indésirables.
Le plus fou c'est que ça se produit sur mes 2 adresses mails configurés et que lorsque je ferme Apple Mail et que je relève mes mails depuis les webmail icloud ou gmail, mes courriers électroniques arrivent correctement.

J'ai déjà réinitilisé le filtre des courriers indésirables dans les préférence d'Apple Mail, j'ai même supprimé les fichiers: 

Caches/com.apple.mail
Saved Application State/com.apple.mail.savedState
Application Support/AddressBook/MailRecents-v4.abcdmr
Containers/com.apple.mail
Mail
Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
Preferences/com.apple.mail.searchhistory.plist

Rien n'y fait Apple Mail ne veut plus réceptionner correctement mes mails.
J'ai essayé avec l'app Sparrow et cela fonctionne correctement.

Etant habitué à Mail, je recherche une solution pour résoudre ce problème qui me fait péter les plombs :hein:

Merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2013)

quel OS?

faudra peut etre nettoyer plusen profondeur ( virer les fichiers de gestion des indesirables)
car une reinitialisation  n'écrase pas forcement les fichiers , il peut se contenter d'en effacer le contenu ce qui est different et ne resoud rien si le fichier lui même est  corrompu
(corrompu il fut , corrompu il reste)

pa railleurs c'est peut etre lié à icloud
le fait que sparrow bosse bien laisse plutot penser que c'est Mail ( ou mail avec icloud)
==
test
tester Mail sur une autre session 2
(faire ca avec un imap si possible, pour pas modifier les releves session1)


----------



## drkstr89 (13 Septembre 2013)

Je suis sur Mountain Lion.

Aurais tu une idée d'ou se situe le fichier de gestion des indésirables ou une idée quant à la manip de remise à zéro de l'intégralité des fichiers de l'application pour faire en sorte qu'elle soit dans l'état de "sortie d'usine" ?

Je pense que c'est mes multiples signalisations de spam vers spam@icloud.com qui ont dû mettre le bazar...

Mais en même temps c'est plutôt étrange que Mail réserve le même sort aux email adressés à ma boite gmail... 

Comme les webmail laissent passer les mails correctement je me dis également que c'est tout simplement Mail qui disjoncte mais j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas de solution.

J'ai parcouru les pages de support d'Apple mais je ne trouve rien de concluant.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2013)

L'idée est precisement de ne PAS  remettre Mail à zero, mais uniquement nettoyer ce qui est naze
car remettre à zero  (dans lasession) et refaire  tous les reglages Mail , les boites etc , c'est beaucoup plus lourd et plus long

là j'ai pas ML sous les yeux ( je taffe sur un pécé)
et les manieres ML ont légerement changé coté emplacements et noms de fichiers comparés aux OS précedents
maisles principes de reparation restent les mêmes
virer quelques fichiers de fonctionnement nazes

faudra soit attendre des aidants qui ont ML sous les yeux soit pister des sujets existants
(pour ML)

en passant 
* une recherche google avec les termes
_"mountain lion " mail icloud junk
_montre que c'est un problème déjà vu et solutionné( pas mal de fils sur le forum Apple , en anglais)

* et en passant 2
 profite pour mettre dans tes reglages forum macg le petit picto






 avec les infos matosse et OS


----------



## drkstr89 (13 Septembre 2013)

Ok je vais mettre à jour mes infos 

En ce qui concerne les recherche j'ai parcouru plusieurs pages sur le forum Apple et je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant (par ex: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4895660?start=0&tstart=0)


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2013)

drkstr89 a dit:


> Ok je vais mettre à jour mes infos
> 
> En ce qui concerne les recherche j'ai parcouru plusieurs pages sur le forum Apple et je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant (par ex: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4895660?start=0&tstart=0)


le fil que tu pointes est bien embetant car semble accuser de fait exclusivement icloud  ( ou icloud avec mail) avec peu de moyen de contragir
(je precise que j'ai pas fouiné , d'autant que des posteurs sur le fil en question laissent entendre que ca ramène vers le fil)

estce qu'il est indispensable que icloud s'occupe de ton courrier?
je dis ca car Sparrow semble bien se debrouiller sans
et AUSSI un detail 
gmail et icloud pas très  fluide coté interoperabilité
( y a eu des explications techs)

As tu testé sur une AUTRE session?
Mail sans icloud activé
mail avec icloud


----------



## drkstr89 (14 Septembre 2013)

Je viens de faire des essais sur un iMac sur lequel je n'avais jamais configuré Mail.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire car une fois les comptes configurés sur Mail, le moindre message de test que j'envoi sur l'une des 2 adresses (icloud ET gmail :hein arrivent signalés comme indésirables.

C'est comme si les réglages appliqués à mon app Mail sur le MacbookPro avaient été sauvegardé online quelque part...
Je ne comprend vraiment pas pourquoi ça impacte les deux adresses alors que gmail n'a rien à voir dans cette histoire.

De plus quand Mail est fermé, les mail arrivent correctement dans ma boite que ce soit via icloud ou gmail.

Je suis vraiment largué là 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h27 ----------

Je viens de trouver une piste dans ce sens là, apparement icloud sauvegarderait bien les règles entre les mac ce qui expliquerait pour quoi l'effet se reproduit sur l'autre mac.

http://www.dafacto.com/2013/05/26/icloud-syncing-of-mail-rules/

Une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2013)

il y a divers choses distinctes
les comptes email
les clients de messagerie ( Mail , sparrow thunderbird etc)
icloud

coté postif
les comptes ne sont pas touchés et filtrent les spams correctement
les messages arrivent partent tout à fait normalement
que ce soit en ligne ou via Sparrow

le coté moins positif
une interaction icloud-Mail  fout la zone avec filtrage indesirable à un moment
et apparement ce n'est pas une blacklist icloud puisque sur icloud  les messages sont approuvés
mais systematiquement blacklistés par Mail
ily a donc un bug entre icloud et Mail
(et t'as vu que t'es loin d'etre la seule victime)
je fouinerai plus tard si je trouve des pistes sur ce mystère agacant
(perso j'ai jamais acordé   un grand crédit " qualité" à icloud , c'est pas ce qu'Apple a fait de mieux, c'st même assez... loupé)

peux tu tester en desactivant la gestion icloud de lapartie mail?
( preferences systeme/icloud)


----------



## drkstr89 (14 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Cependant comment tester ?
Parce que j'imagine que si je désactive simplement la synchro dans les préférence système, les règles qui ont été récupérées via le cloud et installées en local resteront en place et les mails de test que je vais envoyer resteront signalés en indésirable, non ?

Aurais tu une idée pour remettre à zero ce filtre quitte à perdre mes filtres et réglages existants et repartir du début avec des fichiers non corrompus ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2013)

m'enfin...
tu as toi même vu que ca n'a rien à voir avec des fichiers de reglage Mail foireux!!

 puisque TU as testé sur un autre mac 2 avec résultat identique!
 le probleme se reproduit sur ce Mail ""neuf"  sur mac2
cet autre mac n'aillant aucun de tes fichiers de ton Mail mac1

c'est ce qui -combiné au test sparrow- me fait pencher pour une mourde avec *icloud
*edit
etc'est pour ca que j'ai suggeré de désactiver la gestion Mail d'icloud


----------



## drkstr89 (14 Septembre 2013)

Justement ! 
Ce que je pensais c'est que mes réglages foireux sur l'app ont été sauvegardé sur icloud (pas sur l'adresse mail en elle même mais plutôt via le service de synchro "documents et données" des préférences système d'icloud.) 
Je pense que le fait de m'être authentifié sur mac2 avec mon compte icloud à automatiquement transferé mes préférences de filtrage mail corrompus depuis mon mac1.
De ce fait là, icloud à automatiquement transféré mes réglages foireux sur mon autre machine...
Enfin c'est ce que j'imagine en lisant l'article que j'ai posté précédemment... 

C'est pour ça que je me dis que si je  désactive la fonction "documents et données" dans mes préférences système et que je remet Apple Mail dans sa configuration de sortie d'usine, les fichiers corrompus vont disparaître et mon courrier va à nouveau être traité correctement.

Ou alors il faudrait trouver le fichier local (s'il existe) qui est transmis dans le cloud afin de le supprimer pour repartir sur de bonnes bases.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2013)

bon on reprend car apparement je vais trop vite

tu vas créer un compte sur mac
( ca revient exactement à tester un mac3)

tu y DESACTIVES icloud Mail
tu testes Mail avec un imap par exemple 
(Mail qui je te parie se comportera normalement)
car je pense que c'est icloud le fautif

puis sur cette session tu reactives icloud Mail
et tu auras 
soit tout ok
soit la même mourde que sur le test imac


----------



## drkstr89 (14 Septembre 2013)

Je viens d'essayer depuis la session "utilisateur invité"

Je n'ai pas activé icloud, j'ai uniquement configué mon compte gmail en imap dans mail et le mail de test envoyé arrive comme indésirable... :afraid:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2013)

humm
ceci dit pour moi " invité "c'est pas un vrai compte"

et tu as fermé ta session usuelle?ou fait une permutation?
parce que sinon elle reste active avec...son icloud actif de son coté
(et donc son bourdel icloudien )


edit
pour l'instant ce sont des tests
en tous cas ca tendrait à  confirmer que icloud est le coupable
le test suivant sera de couper icloud partout 
et retester sur
session usuelle
et un vrai compte neuf 

--
dis je pense à autre chose
t'as des ibidules?
iphone tablettes etc 
( seule raison d'utiliser cette semi daube d'icloud en fait)


----------



## drkstr89 (14 Septembre 2013)

Oui j'ai des iBidules (un iphone et deux ipad) et c'est pour cette l'intégration d'icloud (mail, contacts, cal) que j'utilise ce service.

J'avais bien fermé ma session.
Je vais mener des tests avec une session neuve pour voir.
J'ai également testé avec un autre compte mail de chez hotmail et le problème se répercute aussi sur celui-ci


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2013)

le vrai test sera quand iclahoude sera desactivé
(d'ailleurs je pense à un détail le filtre  spam se base sur analyse  Mail ET contacts,faudra aussi envisager de tester en desactivant la prise en charge icloud des deux  , Mail et contacts)


----------



## drkstr89 (16 Septembre 2013)

Donc j'ai mené mes test sur une session toute neuve crée pour l'occasion.
J'ai bien fermé ma session habituelle, reconfiguré le compte gmail et absolument pas configuré mon compte icloud sur ma nouvelle session.

Et... le problème continue, le résultat est toujours le même :mouais:
Mes mails arrivent signalés comme indésirables.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2013)

question sur un detail 
sur icloud en ligne
AVEC sur mac reglage icloud ne validant PAS gestion Mail ( et ou contact)
t'as quoi comme comptes email  et mesage vus??A jour? en desirable?
(avant oui ,tu l'asdit , mais voir si c'est encore le cas)
etant donné que la sync est double sens ( serveur et Mail) pour l'instant dificille de dire qui est le coupable , même si on peut présumé_ icloud en lien avec Mail_ , et unquement Mail ,puisqu'avec sparrow ca baigne)

==
autre angle 
vu la masse  de déboires liés à icloud
((car il n'y a pas de doutes là dessus, icloud est bancal  et peu fiable chez beaucoup, le coup des indesirables n'étant qu'un des couacs)

envisager des stratégies ne passant jamais par icloud
( par exemple synchro directe  par imap ,et ou d'autres " nuages" si indispensables)


----------



## pickwick (5 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir, je relance ce mail car une amie, sous Mavericks, reçoit tous ses mails (en adresse GMAIL) directement dans la boite Indésirable alors que Mail est bien configuré pour en principe ne recevoir que les indésirables dans cette BAL et les autres dans la boite de réception.

Dans un premier temps, j'ai fait glisser ces mails (désirables) dans la boite de réception, contrôlé les règles et testé l'a réception de mails dans la BAL de réception.
Tout semblait redevenir normal.

Une nuit à passé...
Et ce matin de nouveau les nouveaux mails retombent dans la boite de courrier indésirable....
Sans que quoique ce soit ait changé....en apparence.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour rétablir une situation normale ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2014)

pickwick a dit:


> Bonsoir, je relance ce mail car une amie, sous Mavericks, reçoit tous ses mails (en adresse GMAIL) directement dans la boite Indésirable alors que Mail est bien configuré pour en principe ne recevoir que les indésirables dans cette BAL et les autres dans la boite de réception.
> 
> Dans un premier temps, j'ai fait glisser ces mails (désirables) dans la boite de réception, contrôlé les règles et testé l'a réception de mails dans la BAL de réception.
> Tout semblait redevenir normal.
> ...


trop flou

ca se passe avec quel OS
et quel protocole

le plus simple serait de refaire les  fichiers prefs Mail et virer les fichiers de reglages indesirables si reinitialisation  indésirable ( qui ne fut *pas* faite apparement)
ne suffit pas
(et ca suffit rarement)


----------



## pickwick (6 Mars 2014)

C'est sous Mavericks et avec un compte Gmail en imap.

Je vais faire ce que tu me conseilles  et aussi vérifier que sur le webmail, le protocole imap est bel et bien activé. 

J'ai vu aussi sur le site de Google les conseils pour paramétrer les comportements des BAL avec Apple Mail et je les vérifierai avant de réinitialiser le filtre indésirable.

Une question : GMAIL filtre déjà les mails indésirables, est-il nécessaire d'utiliser encore le filtre d'Apple ? dans ce cas vaut-il mieux traiter les mails indésirables de GMAIL (qui est le seul compte mail présent dans cet Apple Mail) avec une règle spécifique ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2014)

aah mavericks ( compte mail *neuf* ou migré?)
comme déjà dit mille fois vaut mieux configurer à neuf avec mail 7
(tout comme souvent avec des upgrades, mail peut vazouiller)
donc au minimum changer des plist
par exemple
Maison/Bibliotheque//Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
ou là
Maison/Bibliotheque/Containers/com.apple.mail/Container.plist

voire d'autres dans
Maison/Bibliotheque/Mail/V2/MailData
-
quant à gmail et indesirables

franchement gmail a un des meilleurs filtres antispam
autant s'en servir
chez moi depuis des années, le filtrage de Mail  ne bosse quasi jamais concernant les comptes gmail
(gmail ayant fait le boulot avant)

( en imap  mail7 l'affichage sera identique au filtrage par antispam Mail)


----------

